# OPERATION FOXHOLE: ADVISED AND RETHUNK



## KristopherTiberiusHaven (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok so evidently my first conventioneering post OPERATION FOXHOLE;

A) Sounded too much like a sex con instead of a Military furs convention.
B) Evidently I was too posty in that thread and it became a mess very quickly.

So I am going to clean it up and rethink it a little.

First off, I need a better name than OPERATION FOXHOLE... because yeah, that sounds a little too much like a humpy fur thing.

So far I have thought of Operation Bunker, The Warrior's Den, The Beast's Lair, The Eagle's Nest (although that one might be offensive because of the whole thing during WW2 and Hitler's bunker being named that), Foxtrot Charlie (*F*urry *C*onvention), Military Furry Convention (too unimaginitive), Military Furmeet (same problem as the last one), Predator Junction (sounds like a twisted kid's show), Predatorial, Beastling, Beast Con, Dragon Tank (sounds like a beer name), Fuzzy and In Uniform (too obvious sounding), Berserker Con (sounds like a WoW convention -shudders-).

I could really use a little assistance on a new name for such a con. A couple of things to keep in mind though:

A) The name should denote a sense of Military participation.
B) It should have something to do with the Furry fandom.
C) And should preferablly do both of these *covertly* instead of overtly.

Now on to the premise of the convention itself.

Basically, this would be a more exclusive convention/furmeet that would start off, most likely, as a small furmeet for local furs in the area (wherever that might be), and would only be for Military and those related to the Military.

Now let me clarify this as I was a bit unclear in my first thread.

Those that would be eligible to attend are as follows:
A) Active Duty/Reserve/National Guard Including the Coast Guard
B) Prior Service (Non-retiree)
C) Retired
D) Dependents of those listed above
E) "Celebrities" within the fandom that have made a name for themselves as furries
F) And any celebrities that would like to include this convention/furmeet in one of their celebrity "meet the Soldiers" type of tours.

Now mind you the list above is not 100% all inclusive. If you can think of a group I missed, please tell me. I am pretty sure I got everyone though. The basic jist of this convention is for Military Furries to have a convention/furmeet where they can go to without having to worry about too much civilian involvement.

Now some of those who posted on my first thread stated that if it is just those from the above list and only those from the US Military, it would be an extremely small convention. Well, I am here to lay that thought to rest.

Out of about 314 million citizens in the US alone, there are about 1.5 million on Active Duty in the US Military right now. That is less than one percent. Now that is not including the other above listed categories and only includes those from the Active Duty US Military. It does not include those from other nations as well or the dependents of any of the aforementioned.

Some folks have stated that if such a con were to take place where only Military and Military related furs were allowed; that events like artist's alley and the dealer's den would be small if not negligible. Someone said that such a con would maybe only get about 300 furs.

In total I would estimate the number of *eligible* atendees from around the world to be closer to 2-3 billion. I do believe that with numbers like that the dealer's den and artist's alley would be covered.

So that is the basic jist of my idea. Please feel free to critique and flame as you will. I would appreciate any constructive feedback on the subject; especially on the name for it.

Thank you.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, your eligible attendees are 2-3 billion, but they're not able to all drop everything and go to a furry convention somewhere in the US. If you wanted to fuck about with numbers like that, you could say that the average furry convention has a potential 6.8 billion participants.

And I still say that the actual attendance is far to restricted to get anything like what you want. You might end up with maybe 20 people. I really don't think there are that many furries in the military, what with army life being about getting fit and being paid to murder people. It's exercise, and furries only exercise their wrists.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 2, 2012)

KristopherTiberiusHaven said:


> E) "Celebrities" within the fandom that have made a name for themselves as furries



ummmm, so who decides who is popufur enough to get in? and how would you go about enforcing said popufurity? Because by your definition all of FAF would be granted entrance.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 3, 2012)

-Civilians cannot join
-Popufurs can join.

That's very "Scumbag Steve" of you. :V

Also, with attendance and the "estimated" percentage of furs in the Active military, I'd say your attendee numbers are less than 80. Maybe more than 20.
You are better off starting a "military Furs" panel at a furry convention.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, as a military fur, this is an awful idea. Why on earth would I want to burn leave in order to go to a convention the vast majority of my friends can't attend?

Edit: And from reading your other post, it looks as if you've only been to what- one other convention before? It might be wise to attend several more, and volunteer as staff for one, before you set out to create your own.


----------



## KristopherTiberiusHaven (Jun 12, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Yeah, your eligible attendees are 2-3 billion, but they're not able to all drop everything and go to a furry convention somewhere in the US. If you wanted to fuck about with numbers like that, you could say that the average furry convention has a potential 6.8 billion participants.
> 
> And I still say that the actual attendance is far to restricted to get anything like what you want. You might end up with maybe 20 people. I really don't think there are that many furries in the military, what with army life being about getting fit and being paid to murder people. It's exercise, and furries only exercise their wrists.



You would be surprised just how many furs are military. We are a kooky bunch after all. It takes a slightly crazy individual to want to voluntarily join the Military, and I know from experience that the LARGE majority of Men and Women that make successful careers out of the Military are all the freaks, geeks, nerds, and weirdos; you know, the ones who always got picked on back in school for being different or for not being the super handsome football star. It is the jocks and the bullies who actually get the boot the most often because they are usually too stupid to function in the Military. The US Military is the most technologically advanced Military on Earth; it is a gun nut geeks paradise.  And yes while many furries only "exercise their wrists", the same can be said of gamers, anime fans, cosplayers, computer geeks, comic nerds, and any host of other fandoms, sub-cultures, and counter-cultures. We are Military, but we are also human; just because we are trained to close with and destroy the enemy does not mean we don't need down time too. We like to game and such as well. I know that D&D, Second Life, and WoW are EXTREMELY popular in the Military. We aren't all jocks here you know.



WingDog said:


> ummmm, so who decides who is popufur enough to get in? and how would you go about enforcing said popufurity? Because by your definition all of FAF would be granted entrance.



Well I would say, that is a grey area that would be dealt with on a case by case basis. Not really sure on this point to be honest. This is why I put this on the forums, I needed advice and someone to shoot my idea full of holes so I would know just what needed to be plugged up.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok so it would seem my idea is being frowned upon even by the Military furs of the community, so instead of an entire Military furs only convention/furmeet what would you all say to a room set aside for the Military furs to "meet and greet" so to speak?  A seperate part of the convention space; which would be set aside at any given convention, kind of like the boosters or "god mode" sponsors events; and would be a sort of Military furs only sort of thing. Kind of like having an officer's club and an enlisted club, but without the officer/enlisted separation thing. Not just a single panel either, but an entire event within the main event of the con just for the categories I listed earlier.

If something like this were done, what sorts of events would you say would be appropriate for it? What kinds of things do you think would go on there? Any ideas?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok so I have an idea for the name...

Operation: Anthro
Operation: Primal Fury

What do you think? Operation can always be dropped for something better. I just like how it sounds.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 12, 2012)

For the name, try something TOTALLY original. Try Call of Yiffing: Murr Ops. And for Halloween, host a Zombies mode. :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 12, 2012)

IT'd be best to drop the "Operation" altogether - It's going to sound sexual...pretty much regardless of what you put after it.

And don't the American armies use a lot of foreign-made weaponry?

I think a separate room at a convention would work...but again, at best, you probably wouldn't exceed a dozen or two.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2012)

Like others said, I don't think you'd gather enough people to have a convention or really even enough people to have a special sub section of a convention. Just because there ARE military furs doesn't mean they'll want to go to your thing. I think you should start with a military furs panel and meet and greet and etc and get to know a group and slowly build a following before you try anything more ambitious.


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2012)

hehe. "foxhole'.


----------

